# Green Stuff Workshop - Fabrics 2.1 Banners - in session



## Darkmessiah (Jan 7, 2007)

Right guys, am sorry its late, but iv been busy, and lazy :mrgreen: , should have the full banner tut up in about 2hrs, with the cape tut next week (hopefully, am a little busy)

Tool prep










1.	Plasticard
2.	Green Stuff
3.	Sharp Knife
4.	Round thing to put ur banner on
5.	Sculpting tool

Right guys, am sorry its late, but iv been busy, and lazy :mrgreen: , should have the full banner tut up in about 2hrs, with the cape tut a few hrs after that or 2morro (hopefully, am a little busy)

Banners – they come in all shapes and sizes and styles, in this workshop we are goin to apply the skills from the last workshops, today we are goin to concentrate on a simple banner, one Fantasy style, and one 40k style
Fantasy Banner
1). Mix some Gs blue, Yellow 60/40
2). Leave it for about 30-35 mins, or until it goes slightly rubbery, but u can still manipulate its shape easily
3).Press it out into a rough rectangle shape, making sure it is sat on alot of water








4). Cut 2 parallel straight lines and remove the excess








5). Cut the end off, making sure their straight and are at right angles to the other 2 edges, remove the excess








6). Tilt ur knife blade and slowly push it under the banner, and either pull it up with wet fingers, or using ur knife, slowly push it up like previous tutorials
7). Using wet fingers to lightly rub and a smooth part of the plasticard to slide the banner up and down, achieve a nice smooth surface to both sides 

8.) When u have a smooth finish cut a triangle into one end, making sure its central and also making sure that both ends come to a point (ie, each end should be a triangle making sure the ends don’t stop at a straight end)










9). Using ur knife cut into the other end of the banner about 5mm (remember this will vary on the circumference of ur banner pole. Then cut a straight line from each and remove the excess, u should be left with a square








10). Lightly push ur banner pole into the Gs, making sure the edge of the banner pole lines up with the horizontal line that u made between the two 5mm cuts ur made earlier









11). Using ur sculpting tool bring the bottom strip up over the pole and down on to the banner (if it doesn’t reach u can pull it down and it will stretch without goin too much out of shape) gently push the 2 pieces of Gs together. Using a wet tool lightly stroke the Gs strip into the banner









12). Repeat and ull have attached ur banner to its pole
















13). Now comes the folds, the Gs should be so far along into the cure process that it will accept folds without being too soft to take ur fingerprints, as long as u keep them wet! This mean that you can hold it up and manipulate it with ur fingers. Id advise that u make and initial fold using the rounded part of ur sculpting tool, then using ur fingers to make slight bends at the tips

















The 40k banner tut will follow shortly, am just waiting for my Gs to cure

Right guys, am sorry its late, but iv been busy, and lazy :mrgreen: , should have the full banner tut up in about 2hrs, with the cape tut next week (hopefully, am a little busy)

Tool prep










1.	Plasticard
2.	Green Stuff
3.	Sharp Knife
4.	Round thing to put ur banner on
5.	Sculpting tool

Banners – they come in all shapes and sizes and styles, in this workshop we are goin to apply the skills from the last workshops, today we are goin to concentrate on a simple banner, one Fantasy style, and one 40k style
Fantasy Banner
1). Mix some Gs blue, Yellow 60/40
2). Leave it for about 30-35 mins, or until it goes slightly rubbery, but u can still manipulate its shape easily
3).Press it out into a rough rectangle shape, making sure it is sat on alot of water








4). Cut 2 parallel straight lines and remove the excess








5). Cut the end off, making sure their straight and are at right angles to the other 2 edges, remove the excess








6). Tilt ur knife blade and slowly push it under the banner, and either pull it up with wet fingers, or using ur knife, slowly push it up like previous tutorials
7). Using wet fingers to lightly rub and a smooth part of the plasticard to slide the banner up and down, achieve a nice smooth surface to both sides 

8.) When u have a smooth finish cut a triangle into one end, making sure its central and also making sure that both ends come to a point (ie, each end should be a triangle making sure the ends don’t stop at a straight end)










9). Using ur knife cut into the other end of the banner about 5mm (remember this will vary on the circumference of ur banner pole. Then cut a straight line from each and remove the excess, u should be left with a square








10). Lightly push ur banner pole into the Gs, making sure the edge of the banner pole lines up with the horizontal line that u made between the two 5mm cuts ur made earlier









11). Using ur sculpting tool bring the bottom strip up over the pole and down on to the banner (if it doesn’t reach u can pull it down and it will stretch without goin too much out of shape) gently push the 2 pieces of Gs together. Using a wet tool lightly stroke the Gs strip into the banner









12). Repeat and ull have attached ur banner to its pole
















13). Now comes the folds, the Gs should be so far along into the cure process that it will accept folds without being too soft to take ur fingerprints, as long as u keep them wet! This mean that you can hold it up and manipulate it with ur fingers. Id advise that u make and initial fold using the rounded part of ur sculpting tool, then using ur fingers to make slight bends at the tips

















The 40k banner tut will follow shortly, am just waiting for my Gs to cure

Banner 40k

Now the diff between a 40k banner and a fantasy banner is the size and the fact its more complex. Am goin to use a slightly diff method for his banner, simply to show u something diff

1). Mix some Gs blue, Yellow 60/40
2). Leave it for about 30-35 mins, or until it goes slightly rubbery, but u can still manipulate its shape easily
3). Press it out into a rough rectangle shape, making sure it is sat on alot of water, then using parallel cuts, cut out a wide strip.








4). Now make two horizontal cuts into the bottom of the strip, make sure their level








5). Cut vertically down from the end of the 2 vertical cuts leaving a little tab at the end








6). Now cut vertically about 6mm down 3 lines, then a double space then 3 lines, try to make sure their the same width. Cut across from the 2 middle horizontal cuts and remove the central square.








7). Remove the middle strips on the right and the left, these are now the strips u will use to attach the pole








8). Using ur knife, life the tab up away from the plasticard








9). Leave the Gs to cure for around another 30 mins, by this time the Gs would have cured quite alot, u should be able to pull the banner up off the plasitcard using the little tab. Leave urself the off cuts so u can test out how far ur Gs has cured, u want it so it stretches slightly, but not much








10). Use ur knife to push up the 2 corners of the banner, slowly begin to pull the banner up, It should be cured enough now so you don’t leave your fingerprints in the putty. It could make it easier on urself if u lift the small strips up as well








11). Once u have the banner up off the plasticard, cut the tab off









12). Now u should be able to pick it up (with ur fingers), align it with the banner pole and push back the strips into the banner, the Gs has cured enough to be handle softly but it soft enough to stick to itself, do this on all 4 strips








13) now to get any folds or ripples u want, just tac a drill bit in place (or anything pointy really) and just wedge it so it keeps the Gs in a certain position, easy















So just sit back and admire one of Darkmessiah’s great bits of work from about 7-8 years ago 

















Extra details
Now this has been a simple tutorial, but u should have learnt a bit now to increase the detail on ur banners, such as battle damage, ribbons, purity seals, proper folds (in the banner and the strips) theirs potentially alot u can do now...

Gs care

now guys take a look at this pic








u should be able to see quite alot of bumps in it and even a yellow spot, these bits occur when the middle of the strip is left and begin to cure and they can really spoil ur work, ways to fix it are 
1). always use putty from the edge, stay away from the middle
2). as soon as u get it cut the strip in half, seperate the blue and the yellow
3). buy Gs that comes serated in tubes

right guys am goin to start work on the capes tut as soon as i get back 2morro, and am goin to add a few bits to help u make the jump from flat 2D stuff to the fun thats is 3D robes which is the tutorial after capes


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Awesome. Can't wait to see the 40K one


----------



## blkdymnd (Jan 1, 2007)

yeah, i want to see the 40k one as well... i might be doing some banners for an upcoming Iron Hands list.


----------



## waenchile (Jan 23, 2007)

awsome i really needed to learn how to do banners for my LOTR elven army


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Ok, things have been a bit busy this week for me but I will make one of these up this weekend. One question though: what would you do to make the banner more Chaos-y?


----------



## Ordog (Mar 28, 2007)

Looks cool.

I hope my new green is coming next week. I run dry a few weeks ago, and the Mailorder don´t deliver -.-


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Ok, here is my finished banner. Also, the lioncloth was redone as the first attempt was way too lumpy imho. Note: the top point on the loincloth has been made to have a more narrow and longer point since the pic was taken.


----------



## Darkmessiah (Jan 7, 2007)

looking good wraith, as to chaosy banners i think u have pretty much got a good idea their, making them quite damaged, u could try adding some spikes to the pole. the loincloth is looking alot better as well. good work!


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

I am thinking of putting a skull on the top of the cross piece actually. Just haven't looked into the bitz box quite yet.

So what is next on the tutorials? :mrgreen:


----------



## Darkmessiah (Jan 7, 2007)

capes, i should really start it now so its not late....


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Sweeeeet. I have never tried to make a cape as I have always been too chicken to try it :lol:


Come guys, post some pics of the stuff you have done, show DM we are worth spending his time on!


----------



## DaemonsR'us (Jan 25, 2007)

I would but im lacking in GS and the money to buy GS


----------



## Darkmessiah (Jan 7, 2007)

Dea all u need is some epoxy putty, doesnt have to be green stuff, try milliput or fimo. and if u dont have enough just beg, steal, borrow!


----------



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

How do you get it so damn smooth! I tried to make a cape (i knew it wouldnt look good, badly done, but it is so-damn-unsmooth!


----------



## Darkmessiah (Jan 7, 2007)

u wet ur finger, and u gently smooth it over the gs, but only do this when the gs has cured for about 30+ mins, also u can get somethin called clay shapers (somethin ill cover next tutorial) which are like paint brushes but have silicone points, they dont stick to gs so u can make it nice and smooth


----------

